# Rapidclipse Jfreechart



## freulein (20. Okt 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit JfreeChart in Rapidclipse zu integrieren?

Ich benötige ein Timeline oder ein Linechart mit Zeitwert, nicht ein Datum auf der X-Achse.
Die Charts von xdev unterstützen das so leider nicht. Jfreechart schon.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dimax (29. Okt 2018)

Probiere or.jfree.jar und org.jcommon.jar in ordner Libraries im Projekt-Explorer hinzufügen.


----------

